# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Rolling Stone:  The Last Republican in America

## EBounding

Justin Amash: The Last Republican in America

Great profile on Amash.  Below is my favorite part:




> Pye [FreedomWorks lobbyist] didn’t love the budget bill either, but without it, there were no tax cuts. So Pye blasted out an email pressuring members of Congress to support the bill; those that didn’t would take a hit to their score as a “true conservative.” When he got back from lunch, there was a banker’s box on the couch in his office. No note, no return address. Inside was every trophy FreedomWorks had awarded Justin Amash.

----------


## acptulsa

> Amash was not 'hounded out.' He created his own current reality.


That's just what Hillary Clinton said about Vince Foster.

----------


## phill4paul

> Because Thomas is smart enough to know that as a Republican elected official he shouldn't cross his base. There are ways to call out Trump for things tactfully. Thomas understands this, Justin does not.


  Exactly. Thomas does not get caught up in the "cult of personality," either for or against. He votes and LIVES by the Constitution.

----------


## phill4paul

> That's just what Hillary Clinton said about Vince Foster.


  Uh, huh. Then why hasn't Thomas Massie been hounded out?

----------


## acptulsa

> Uh, huh. Then why hasn't Thomas Massie been hounded out?


Because the shylls are still looking for an excuse that might get some traction.

----------


## phill4paul

> Because the shylls are still looking for an excuse that might get some traction.


? Would that define Massie for YOU?

----------


## acptulsa

> ? Would that define Massie for YOU?


As good as Amash 99% of the time and better than the rest if the House.

What part of that definition do YOU have a problem with?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Uh, huh. Then why hasn't Thomas Massie been hounded out?


Do you honestly think they're not trying to?

----------


## acptulsa

> Do you honestly think they're not trying to?


Isn't it amazing how little attention partisans pay to the best two representatives their party has until they break party orthodoxy?

----------


## polomertz

gambling his political future on the QUIXOTIC notion...

Facepalm.

----------


## acptulsa

> “gambling his political future on the QUIXOTIC notion...”
> 
> Facepalm.


Gee, I haven't heard that word since 2012...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I support Justin Amash over the other candidates. I would support Matt Bevin over the other candidates. Call me crazy.

----------


## angelatc

> Funny how the very principled Thomas Massie never gets caught up in the bull$#@!. But, then, he doesn't get 'Rolling Stone' write-ups either. But out of any of them he is hands down my favorite.


He could be next. The GOP has made it really clear that there's no room for small government, budget cutting conservatives in their brave new party, that's for sure.

----------


## CCTelander

> He could be next. The GOP has made it really clear that there's no room for small government, budget cutting conservatives in their brave new party, that's for sure.



I'm curious to see how a certain member who shall remain nameless is going to spin Massie as some kind of anti-liberty traitor. If it happens it will definitely be interesting.

----------


## angelatc

> Exactly. Thomas does not get caught up in the "cult of personality," either for or against. He votes and LIVES by the Constitution.


I do believe Amash has a touch of TDS, but I can see his point.  Trump steamrolled the remnants of the liberty movement like they weren't even there.  

And in all fairness, I don't think Massie's base is the same as Amash's though.  I don't remember the GOP aggressively trying to oust Massie.  With Amash, they called him a terrorist, and when that failed they tried to redistrict him out.  The GOP literally tried to put a Democrat in that chair rather than tolerate a fiscal conservative.    If Michigan didn't have straight ticket voting, Amash might stand a chance in his district precisely because of the lines the GOP drew.

I don't have to pick sides here.  I send Massie cash, I send Amash cash, and I send Rand cash.

----------


## angelatc

> Because Thomas is smart enough to know that as a Republican elected official he shouldn't cross his base. .


It wasn't his base that drove him out

----------


## Krugminator2

> II don't remember the GOP aggressively trying to oust Massie.  With Amash, they called him a terrorist, and when that failed they tried to redistrict him out.


There was and then it just kind of went away one day. It was really strange https://www.politico.com/story/2013/...stevens-101293

As crazy as it sounds, I think McConnell has some sort of a role in discouraging a challenger.  Around the time Rand was getting the most attention after the 2012, he endorsed McConnell and started doing a lot of stuff with the Chamber of Commerce.  Massie also gave a full throated endorsement of McConnell over Bevin. (People seem to forget that.)  I noticed when Amash had a challenger the Chamber of Commerce endorsed his opponent but spent zero dollars on the race even though it was a pretty close race. I suspect all of those things were connected.

----------


## angelatc

> There was and then it just kind of went away one day. It was really strange https://www.politico.com/story/2013/...stevens-101293
> 
> As crazy as it sounds, I think McConnell has some sort of a role in discouraging a challenger.  Around the time Rand was getting the most attention after the 2012, he endorsed McConnell and started doing a lot of stuff with the Chamber of Commerce.  Massie also gave a full throated endorsement of McConnell over Bevin. (People seem to forget that.)  I noticed when Amash had a challenger the Chamber of Commerce endorsed his opponent but spent zero dollars on the race even though it was a pretty close race. I suspect all of those things were connected.


Amash was the only GOP candidate that the CoC tried to take out : https://www.motherjones.com/politics...a-brian-ellis/

And this last paragraph is some serious foreshadowing:




> Update: After the results were in, Amash reportedly let the challenger’s concession call go to voicemail, and then ripped into him his victory speech: “You owe my family and this community an apology for your disgusting, despicable smear campaign. You had the audacity to try and call me today after running a campaign that was called the nastiest in the country.* I ran for office to stop people like you.”*




Walter Jones, Mark Sanford, Justin Amash.  I wonder who is next?

----------


## jmdrake

> I do believe Amash has a touch of TDS, but I can see his point.  Trump steamrolled the remnants of the liberty movement like they weren't even there.  
> 
> And in all fairness, I don't think Massie's base is the same as Amash's though.  I don't remember the GOP aggressively trying to oust Massie.  With Amash, they called him a terrorist, and when that failed they tried to redistrict him out.  The GOP literally tried to put a Democrat in that chair rather than tolerate a fiscal conservative.    If Michigan didn't have straight ticket voting, Amash might stand a chance in his district precisely because of the lines the GOP drew.
> 
> I don't have to pick sides here.  I send Massie cash, I send Amash cash, and I send Rand cash.


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to angelatc again._

----------


## Krugminator2

> Amash was the only GOP candidate that the CoC tried to take out : https://www.motherjones.com/politics...a-brian-ellis/
> 
> And this last paragraph is some serious foreshadowing:
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Walter Jones, Mark Sanford, Justin Amash.  I wonder who is next?


I was definitely wrong to say they spent zero dollars. I remember they strongly denounced Amash on Twitter but I have it in my mind from reading all the articles surrounding his race on a daily basis that they stopped advertising pretty early. It has been six years but I am about 80% sure they had a sudden shift.

----------


## oyarde

> Funny how the very principled Thomas Massie never gets caught up in the bull$#@!. But, then, he doesn't get 'Rolling Stone' write-ups either. But out of any of them he is hands down my favorite.


If rolling stone is where people get news , it is starting to make sense .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Justin Amash: The Last Republican in America
> 
> Great profile on Amash.  Below is my favorite part:
> 
> "Pye [FreedomWorks lobbyist] didn’t love the budget bill either, but  without it, there were no tax cuts. So Pye blasted out an email  pressuring members of Congress to support the bill; those that didn’t  would take a hit to their score as a “true conservative.” When he got  back from lunch, there was a banker’s box on the couch in his office. No  note, no return address. Inside was every trophy FreedomWorks had  awarded Justin Amash."




If they insist on wrecking things, so be it, we don't have the numbers to stop them.

But then let them attend to it all by themselves.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If they insist on wrecking things, so be it, we don't have the numbers to stop them.
> 
> But then let them attend to it all by themselves.


If you can't have everything now you want to see it all burn and the communists take over.
Brilliant. (If you are really working for the communists it is brilliant.)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> If you can't have everything now you want to see it all burn and the communists take over.
> Brilliant. (If you are really working for the communists it is brilliant.)


More like: we can have _nothing_, because you people outvote us (and numbers are of supreme importance, of course).

So, the communists, or national socialists, same thing, will take over.

And that's a great tragedy.

The only thing a sane person can do is refuse to participate.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> More like: we can have _nothing_, because you people outvote us (and numbers are of supreme importance, of course).
> 
> So, the communists, or national socialists, same thing, will take over.
> 
> And that's a great tragedy.
> 
> The only thing a sane person can do is refuse to participate.


Wrong, there is much that we agree upon and that we can get, we just can't get it all at once.
It would even be much easier for you try for that which we disagree upon if we first moved forward on what we agree upon.
Letting the communists win takes us all farther away from our goals and seriously endangers the possibility of ever get them in whole or in part.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Wrong, there is much that we agree upon and that we can get, we just can't get it all at once.
> It would even be much easier for you try for that which we disagree upon if we first moved forward on what we agree upon.
> Letting the communists win takes us all farther away from our goals and seriously endangers the possibility of ever get them in whole or in part.


I hate to break it to you bud, but you are also in an extreme minority. 

If the world consisted of people like you and people like me, we probably could work something out - but it doesn't. 

The options are very high spending, welfare-warfare clowns who have this view of toilets and other trivial matters..

..or very high spending, welfare-warfare clowns who have that other view of toilets and other trivial matters.

So, views of toilets aside, there's not actually a choice.

----------


## acptulsa

> I hate to break it to you bud, but you are also in an extreme minority. 
> 
> If the world consisted of people like you and people like me, we probably could work something out - but it doesn't. 
> 
> The options are very high spending, welfare-warfare clowns who have this view of toilets and other trivial matters..
> 
> ..or very high spending, welfare-warfare clowns who have that other view of toilets and other trivial matters.
> 
> So, views of toilets aside, there's not actually a choice.


We can sell principles that work before the crash, or we can sell principles that work after the crash proves that a lack of principles leads to a fall.

What we cannot do is sell principles after joining one or the other of the unprincipled groups who are fighting over trivialities while everything falls apart.

Of course, both groups sell themselves as principled, and get downright phlegmatic when one says their only principle is cheat better than the other side cheats.

----------


## cruzrulez

Its hilarious and not at the same time to be here in this thread. What we have is a consensus cracking that happens every thread on this forum. Look into "consensus cracking". 

Why do the forum regulars fight amongst the shills? I find it a valiant effort, although quite useless. One day we will paint all our traitors blue. amash can be first

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> We can sell principles that work before the crash, or we can sell principles that work after the crash proves that a lack of principles leads to a fall.
> 
> What we cannot do is sell principles after joining one or the other of the unprincipled groups who are fighting over trivialities while everything falls apart.
> 
> Of course, both groups sell themselves as principled, and get downright phlegmatic when one says their only principle is cheat better than the other side cheats.


I know, that's my point. 

Libertrarians need to back away slowly...



If the SJW-leftists and MAGA-leftists want to fight each other to the death, well, that's unfortunate, but not really our concern.

Someone needs to be around to rebuild afterwards.

----------

